# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Shapeways Designer Creates a 3D Printed Male Chasity Belt

## Brian_Krassenstein

Giles of the Become Her Slave blog has reviewed a new prototype device made by his friend Pedro. The device, with the design available on Shapeways via user pedro69, is the Keyholder Dream (KHD) X3 Espresso Short, a "male chastity device" for use in personal female domination play. Printed via Shapeways, the device is still in its prototype stage, but Giles notes that it is already a very user friendly design and "generally comfortable to wear." See more in the full article: http://3dprint.com/24732/3d-printed-male-chastity

Below is a look at a 3D rendering of the KHD X3 Espresso Short:

----------


## GilesEnglish

I'm glad - well amused as well, actually - that you enjoyed my article! It turns out my prediction was correct...

Another 3D Printed Chastity Device maker has come along, this time with more businesslike approach. They are called Custom Chastity and produce devices in _surgical nylon_.

I've been wearing one of their devices continuously for nine (9) days now, and living a pretty normal live while doing it, including jogging, swimming, showering and socialising. Full reviews etc on my blog: http://becomeherslave.blogspot.co.uk...tom%20Chastity

I can probably set you up with an interview with the maker if you are curious...

----------


## captainspikester

Hello, I just joined the forum purely to ask this one question. haha

What is the lock called that is supposed to go with this device, and where can I get them?!

I've looked everywhere trying to find out, and the closest I got was that it possibly had something to do with cabinetry?

There is a 10,000 Internets reward, and my eternal gratitude, to anyone who can point me in the right direction.

----------


## curious aardvark

so how do you take a piddle ?

I mean no matter how good your bladder control is - 9 days is a bloody long time to go without a wee :-)

----------


## GilesEnglish

> Hello, I just joined the forum purely to ask this one question. haha
> 
> What is the lock called that is supposed to go with this device, and where can I get them?!
> 
> I've looked everywhere trying to find out, and the closest I got was that it possibly had something to do with cabinetry?
> 
> There is a 10,000 Internets reward, and my eternal gratitude, to anyone who can point me in the right direction.


Frustrating isn't it? You're looking for a trailer hitch lock. Link here: http://becomeherslave.blogspot.co.uk...sso-short.html

----------


## GilesEnglish

> so how do you take a piddle ?
> 
> I mean no matter how good your bladder control is - 9 days is a bloody long time to go without a wee :-)


Generally such devices have a slit or slot in the end. Correctly fitted, everything lines up. I find that with enclosed devices, you sometimes need a q-tip on hand to poke around and align everything. Not an issue with the Custom Chastity Ghost though - cages are more practical.

----------


## curious aardvark

And i guess the other question is: WHY ?

----------


## captainspikester

> Frustrating isn't it? You're looking for a trailer hitch lock. Link here: http://becomeherslave.blogspot.co.uk...sso-short.html


Ahhhhhhhh! Yes! That's it! I searched "trailer hitch lock" on both eBay and Amazon and found one on each for about £4 GBP! Thank you so much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Geoff

/sigh.

Must be a slow news day.

----------

